# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  The Project Nursery Baby Monitor, Project Nursery, LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Project Nursery, LLC

Home page - projectnursery.com/project-nursery-baby-monitor

----------


## Airicist

Meet The Project Nursery Baby Monitor

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> We're just two months away from bringing you the best baby monitor you'll ever own, if we do say so ourselves. Here's a sneak peek into what you can expect from The Project Nursery Baby Monitor System.

----------


## Airicist

Watch your baby on this baby watch

Published on Aug 26, 2016




> Project Nursery's new video baby monitor has a unique take on a classic gadget.


"Project Nursery Video Baby Monitor System review:
Wear this baby-size video monitor like a watch"

by David Priest
August 26, 2016

----------

